# What happens to the 02 Sensors??



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

I am woundering what will happen to the 02 sensors after the cat. I am woundering if getting headers will mess up the engines ability to run smooth. I am thinking that i will need to get 2 bungs for the back two 02 sensors since headers only come with 2. Is there a problem that occurs, or do i need to get 02 sensor replacements for the rear. 

The whole reason i'm asking this about 02 sensors, is becasue i heard that with deleting the cats you have to get some kind of 02 sensor replacements to fake out the system. To make the car seeem like everything is flowing with the right consistancy of air and fuel. 

I'm getting pacesetter headers and i need all the info that involves on how to install. Thanks for the help!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Not sure if the catless mids come with O2 bungs or not, but you will need a tune to keep the check engine light from coming on. The tune basically needs to ignore the rear sensors. It will probably smell funny when it's running, too.


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah i am trying to go without a tune. I think that i can bypass the rear sensors some how. I am kinda of thinking that there are bypass connectors that you can buy, but i thank you for the comment. I am fairly certain that i will need to do something for it to run smoothy. 

if youhave any other pacesetter advice< the just fill me in. Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the rear O2s have nothing to do with how the car runs. they are there just to monitor if the cats are working right. the worst that will happen is it will throw a code and give you a "check engine light" (CEL) that you can get tuned out or if you are in an area that has inspections you'll fail that.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

O2 simulators that give the refernence to the computer that makes the comp think everything is alright. Should pass emissions, and fake out the computer, won't affect how the car runs.


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Guys. I didn't go with the headers, but maybe sometime down the road. Magnaflow is the way to go.


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Can you get the O2 simulators from JEGS/SUMMIT or is it a custom job?


----------

